# Whole Home DVR connected by Ethernet.



## erjs05 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered before but I couldn't find it in the posts I've read. I just had a HR24 installed and have it hooked up with an ethernet cable,also my other receivers are wired with an ethernet cable. I activated Whole Home DVR and I'm able to access my other receivers and watch recordings. Seems the only thing not working is the pause in one room and continue in another, which I don't really care about. My question, is there a problem doing this if I only care about sharing playlists on all of my receivers? 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

erjs05 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before but I couldn't find it in the posts I've read. I just had a HR24 installed and have it hooked up with an ethernet cable,also my other receivers are wired with an ethernet cable. I activated Whole Home DVR and I'm able to access my other receivers and watch recordings. Seems the only thing not working is the pause in one room and continue in another, which I don't really care about. My question, is there a problem doing this if I only care about sharing playlists on all of my receivers?
> Thanks for any advice.


Although not "officially supported"; ethernet connection works just as well as their "supported" Deca connection method. However Deca uses it's own cloud thus staying seperate from other traffic on your current ethernet network.

As far as pauing in one room then continuing playback in another goes; it's actually stopping playback in one room to continue playing back in another; NOT pausing.......


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198508


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yoda has covered this pretty well.

"pause verses stop" is because marketing makes a bad ad.

Depending on how much traffic is on your network, you might want to use a switch for all your receivers, so by using ethernet, you keep the receiver traffic off your home network.
I have the whole DECA setup and it works fine, but then so did my ethernet setup before going to DECA.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Yoda has covered this pretty well.
> 
> Depending on how much traffic is on your network, you might want to use a switch for all your receivers, so by using ethernet, you keep the receiver traffic off your home network.


I've been wondering about the possibility of using a switch for the receivers. I've been using the "unsupported" ethernet setup, connected to my router for internet access, since it was first being test in the CE process. It works pretty well, although we get some video "freeze ups" every now and then when watching a recorded program from a remote DVR. If I were to use a switch for my receivers and then connect the switch to my router, would that create a "cloud" for the receivers keeping their traffic of my network, but still give the receivers internet access? Just wondering.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> I've been wondering about the possibility of using a switch for the receivers. I've been using the "unsupported" ethernet setup, connected to my router for internet access, since it was first being test in the CE process. It works pretty well, although we get some video "freeze ups" every now and then when watching a recorded program from a remote DVR. If I were to use a switch for my receivers and then connect the switch to my router, would that create a "cloud" for the receivers keeping their traffic of my network, but still give the receivers internet access? Just wondering.


Not all switches are "good switches", but to answer your question: yes, you would create a "sub network", where the switch keeps the receiver/MRV traffic between the receivers, and only pass traffic that needed to go to your router.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

MizzouTiger said:


> I've been wondering about the possibility of using a switch for the receivers. I've been using the "unsupported" ethernet setup, connected to my router for internet access, since it was first being test in the CE process. It works pretty well, although we get some video "freeze ups" every now and then when watching a recorded program from a remote DVR. If I were to use a switch for my receivers and then connect the switch to my router, would that create a "cloud" for the receivers keeping their traffic of my network, but still give the receivers internet access? Just wondering.


Yes, Cloud when the receivers "talk" to each other. (MRV) That will still allow them to access the internet as well.


----------



## erjs05 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have my receivers connected with a switch and it works fine. Thanks for the replies, I'm not the most tech savvy.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

One issue with using the Ethernet ports directly on some (not all) consumer grade routers is sometimes the makers go cheap and use a hub instead of an actual switch sometimes internally the consumer router will have a 2 port switch and a 5 port hub with 1 of the 5 ports going to the 2 port switch and the other switch port going to the router part

so a separate switch even if uplinked to the router can in these cases improve performance

and for lots of people that don't know the difference between switch and hub its easy to get the ones with hubs out there (imo there should be a law as hubs are quite bad)


----------

